# Clay Aiken is WHUT?>!



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2008)

via Dlisted.com

"I know you're still reeling from the fact that *Clay Gayken *officially loves the peen. I'm sure *Kathy Griffin *is sobbing in her closet, considering early retirement. Don't do that, Kathy. Remember. You'll always have *Ryan Gaycrest*.


 Oh and in related news, I'm gay too. I know. Too many gay shockers for a 24-period.


 This morning, People released a few experts from Clay's totally gay interview and the born-again Christian talks about why he decided to shock the world by unveiling the best kept secret in Hollywood.*On why he decided to come clean:*
"_It was the first decision I made as a father. I cannot raise a child to lie or to hide things. I wasn't raised that way, and I'm not going to raise a child to do that._"
*On how he thinks his mom-jeans-wearing fans are going to handle the news:*
"_Whether it be having a child out of wedlock, or whether it be simply being a homosexual, it's going to be a lot. I've never intended to lie to anybody at all. ... But if they leave, I don't want them to leave hating me._"
*On telling his mommy four years ago:*
"_It was dark. I was sitting there, thinking to myself. I don't know why I started thinking about it ... I just started bawling. She made me pull over the car and it just came out. She started crying. She was obviously somewhat stunned. But she was very supportive and very comforting. She still struggles with things quite a bit, but she's come a long way_."
*On raising his son Parker Foster Aiken:*
"_I have no idea if he'll be gay or straight. It's not something I'll have anything to do with, or that he'll have anything to do with. It's already probably up inside the code there ... No matter what the situation you're in, if you're raised in a loving environment, that's the most important thing._"​


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

My goodness, what a shock.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, good for him for coming out.


----------



## Divinity (Sep 24, 2008)

^^
Well, duh!  EVERYONE knew a LONG time ago.  Seeing this gave me a chuckle for this reason.

However, I am straight so I cannot imagine what it must be like to come out of the closet, so I applaud him for having the strength and courage to do it.  It's unfortunate that the GLBT population has to come out of the closet officially anyway.  It's personal!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 24, 2008)

LOLOL this was bound to happen!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

Shocking... really. Thought he was straight as an arrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I don't know why he felt it necessary to announce it to the world, it's his own business and he doesn't have to answer to anyone about it. I mean, good for him that he wanted to put it out there, but it's not like people were demanding to know his sexual preference.. to me that's something he could have kept between his family and close friends, it's not like he's lying to the world if he doesn't reveal this..   But oh well, good for him, he's gay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks for sharing, Clay.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 24, 2008)

Haha, oh so shocking.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 24, 2008)

We knew, Clay.


----------



## christineeee_ (Sep 24, 2008)

this doesn't come as a shock to me ;P


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 24, 2008)

Not to be rude but we already knew and you would have to be blind not to see it.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 24, 2008)

Colour me shocked.


----------



## concertina (Sep 24, 2008)

Poor Clay. Did he think people would be surprised? 

I'm glad he's decided to not lie anymore; and if it took having a kid to be honest, well...so be it.


----------



## Nox (Sep 24, 2008)

And in other news: the sky is blue.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, so that was the sound of crying unsuspecting fangirls I heard yesterday?

I wanna know who's the lucky man who gets to "mold this Clay".
Oh, Gay Gayken...

And, it was the same day Lindsay Lohan admitted her lesbian relationship with Samantha Ronson.
Whoopdee-doo!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 24, 2008)

SHOCKING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 25, 2008)

Well good for him for coming out! It's not AT ALL shocking, but I bet he's happy he can be himself. And really...Clay wears more foundation, blush and gloss than I do! Something tells me he thought by fathering a child, it would make the rumors go away, but it TOTALLY FUELED them! I don't think he had a choice...


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

Go Clay!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 30, 2008)

No way is Clay gay. He's as straight as Ricky Martin. They both had babies through surrogates, isn't that what straight guys normally do?


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 3, 2008)

Kudos for him coming out. Everyone else knew it already. He must feel like a wweight is off his shoulders. Its hard to live a lie.


----------

